# Navy Student NEEDS INFO QUICK PLEASE HELP



## justin_oharrow (Mar 15, 2010)

I am a navystudent here in this wonderful town of pensacolaand my father and father in law are visiting from wyoming. We had a charter reserved and they had to tear up the check because of the oil. Now my last resort is to take them to the pier. What places are open for catching and taking home the fish. They really want to eat some seafood that they caught and Im at a loss for knowledge since the bp mess. PLEASE HELP its my last shot. Im familiar with all the piers and bridges around here i just need to know if there is any new rules in place because of this catastrophe.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hire an inshore guide and hit the upper areas.

Eric Holtsman, Brant Peacher, or Wes Rozier come to mind.

I'm sure there are others.


----------

